# Sakai Yusuke Wa Gyuto Stainless 240mm and Suisin Inox Honyaki 240mm Gyuto



## scotts (May 27, 2012)

To anyone that has handled these two knives what were your impressions of them? I was hoping I would pick up a Suisin in the future but with the recent price increase there is someone in town (that hasn't raised prices) that I can get it for for $380 (CDN). The Sakai would most likely be $300 with shipping, duty, hardness increase (so it matches the Suisin) and ebony handle (just waiting on a confirmation of price). With that in mind they seem to be the same weight roughly and I've found varying information on the width of the Suisin but I'm guessing they're similar. I love the ebony handle of the Sakai, and otherwise I just want a really nice stainless, swedish steel laser. I had been considering the Yoshikane SKD 240mm Gyuto as well but I kind of want to give swedish steel a try and I don't think it's much a laser according to EE, maybe a future purchase (is it bad I'm planning many purchases ahead). Do you think the 25% price difference of the Suisin is worth it compared to the Sakai, and in what areas i.e. FF, blade etc.


----------



## scotts (May 27, 2012)

Forgot to mention I would need to pick up a Saya for the Sakai, I'm waiting to hear back if they carry them as well.


----------



## Namaxy (May 27, 2012)

I don't own the knife personally, but I recently had an extensive conversation with Jon at JKI re: the Suisin Inox. He's a wealth of knowledge, and given that he eventually pointed me in a different direction, I would consider him unbiased and interested in what's best for you. Also I highly recommend a telephone conversation vs. e-mail communication.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 27, 2012)

I've owned and used both in 27 cm length and for all practical purposes they are identical knives. I would not expect the 24 cm knives to be different. The stock handle on the Suisin is rounded on the bottom and is a bit more comfortable, at least to me. The spines on both were nicely rounded.

If you cannot get a saya with the Sakai Yusuke, one of the "universal" sayas sold by CKtG should fit.

Rick


----------



## MichaelD (May 27, 2012)

Could anyone tell me if there would be visible difference in edge holding between AEB-L 57-58 HRC and 61-62 HRC ?? I am also thinking about buying 240mm Yusuke with increased hardness ??


----------



## tk59 (May 27, 2012)

I've definitely had to do more touch-ups on AEB-L at 58. At that hardness, you get roll-over, esp on really thin edges.


----------



## Lefty (May 27, 2012)

I forget, does this have to be stainless? If not, there just might be a 240 Konsuke in white 2 available........


----------



## Deckhand (May 27, 2012)

I bought the 270 Sakai from Pensacola. I love the Sakai yusuke. What TK said is sage advice about the HRC. I am not at his level to notice the difference. But you were going to get it hardened anyway. Either knife I am sure you will be very happy with. They are both great knives. If money isn't an issue I would probably get the Suisin. As with all my purchases the enjoyment lasts long after the price is forgotten. Whichever you choose doubt you will have any regrets. Sounds like you are choosing between happy and happy.


----------



## scotts (May 27, 2012)

Lefty said:


> I forget, does this have to be stainless? If not, there just might be a 240 Konsuke in white 2 available........



No Carbon but thanks for offer Lefty. I had been considering the Konosuke HH Stainless now that you bring up the brand. I'll leave Carbon for my future purchases I think probably the Yoshikane SKD down the road then a semi carbon and then a full carbon like your Misono Swedish (I love the patina pick you posted, actually all the pics posted were fantastic).

I didn't want to bother Jon for Suisin only because his prices already reflect the increase. I did call him on the 210mm for my wife though and he was extremely helpful as usual.


----------



## scotts (May 28, 2012)

Just an update for those looking at the Sakai Yusuke. Saya's are available (standard pricing), hardness increase to 61HRC is $7 extra, and cost for extra hardness and Ebony Handle is total $270 (not including shipping).


----------



## scotts (Jun 12, 2012)

I ordered the Sakai Yusuke 240mm Gyuto late last week but Keiichi has informed me the maker is extremely busy so I'm not going to see anything for 2 months. Just thought I'd give a heads up on the time frame for anyone that is considering ordering. I'm not sure if the fact that I went with the harder knife with the Ebony handle added to that time frame though. Also if anyone is wondering the thin version would have been $14 extra but I opted for the "normal" knife. I'll post pics when my new toy arrives :biggrin:.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 12, 2012)

im in week 2 of a 2-5 week delivery. the anticipation is killing me. sakai yusuke suji is what i ordered nothing special.


----------



## schanop (Jun 12, 2012)

Could have paid about 10 bucks more and got it emsed  only a few percents more

Yusuke suji is nice. I like mine.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 12, 2012)

schanop said:


> Could have paid about 10 bucks more and got it emsed  only a few percents more



i didnt know the wait would be this painful ha ha!!! next time i certainly will pay extra for the ems though.


----------



## scotts (Jun 12, 2012)

schanop said:


> Could have paid about 10 bucks more and got it emsed  only a few percents more
> 
> Yusuke suji is nice. I like mine.



Yeah I paid for the faster shipping, it's still so cheap anyways. I just have to try and forget I ordered it, haha like that will work.


----------

